# camp chair



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is a small camp chair I just finished. It is a Civil War style. Now, some of you may wonder what I am doing with a CW style anything when my reenactment is limited to pre-1830. Well, fact is, even us really old time reenactors get old backs that need resting. This style is pretty well accepted at earlier type rendezvous and events because it does not clash visually with the era and everyone realizes that folks do need to sit down. Not many people of that time lived to my age, and those that did were very unlikely to be found in wilderness camps with little, or no, amenities. Anyhow, the chair slides into itself for ease of carrying. I have a larger, heavier version also but this one is light for ease of carrying around camp. The frame is ash. I don't know what the cross-pieces are. The wood was given to me and I have forgotten what I was told. It is either mahogany or teak.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 14, 2007)

That'll work. And no motor. [] Looks good Frank.


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice chair Frank.It would be nice just to have around the house for visitors to sit in, you know, for a BBQ or something. And Frank, no where does people normally live to your age.[][]


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br /> my reenactment is limited to pre-1830



reenactment...I thought you were a vet[][][][]

(nice chair too!)


----------



## fiferb (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice chair. I'm curious, how are the slats fastened? Did you use methods from the time period? It looks like dowels from the pictures.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />Nice chair. I'm curious, how are the slats fastened? Did you use methods from the time period? It looks like dowels from the pictures.



Dowels for seat slats, screws for support cross pieces. Might go all dowel next one.  Used only pre-1830 electric tools. []


----------



## leehljp (Aug 14, 2007)

Good looking chair, Frank! I will have to copy that!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />Good looking chair, Frank! I will have to copy that!



Thanks. If you do make one, experiement with the placement of the front cross-support for the seat assembly. As it is with mine, the angle between seat and back is 90 degrees. It is comfortable but I believe opening that angle just a bit might make it more comfortable. My next one, I'm going to lower that cross brace about 1/2". Saying that, a word of caution. Where the seat legs meet the front and rear cross braces, the wood will compress a bit with use and naturally open that angle. I had another chair made of pine where the compression was quite profound. This chair is made from ash, a really tough wood. I expect much less, if any compression.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Frank,  Great job! I love the contrasting woods.  I think I have seen a plan for something similar in WOOD magazine some time back, if anyone is interested.


----------

